# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Bác nào cần đục đẽo tải nhé

## thuhanoi

Bác nào trên FB chia sẽ free hơn 6GB mẫu. Mình tìm lại chủ nhơn nhưng đi đâu mất tìm chưa ra nhưng link tải thì còn đây:


```
https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B74e03Gg08MbMzNYOFl3RFFCVkU&export=download
```

Không biết có phải mem diễn đàn mình không, nếu đọc được bác xác nhận chủ nhân nhé, Cám ơn nhé

----------

anhcos, anhxco, duonghoang, GOHOME, GORLAK, hung1706, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, minhdt_cdt10, saudau, skydn, Tuanlm, vvn, yamahaymh

----------

